# My "Ugly German Shepherds." :)



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

On the last picture post of my sugar gliders, someone said they were the ugliest GSDs they've ever seen. LOL

Not sure if many of you know the issues I've been having with them, but long story short, after a series of vet visits, I felt that Jake's tail was well enough to go back with her sister, Dakota. Plus, it's cold in the house lately and they've been getting very chilled not having anyone to snuggle with.

SO. I put them back together with great success!

Here's some pictures and a fun video I made. 










Lookit the big, ol' smile on Jake's wittle face!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

I know nothing about that type of GSD LOL
But they are soo cute!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG, those are the cutest chihuahuas I've ever seen!!!!

Oh, wait....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I wasn't expecting that! they're cute


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a face! Too cute!!!


----------



## cherry (Mar 17, 2010)

They are cool, do they make good pets? What are you feeding them?


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> OMG, those are the cutest chihuahuas I've ever seen!!!!
> 
> Oh, wait....


Hahahaha! That is exactly what I was thinking! :wub:


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

They are adorable... DH wants some, but we aren't sure how the youngest felines will do with them. The youngest tormented the fire out of the rabbit we had! (and the rabbit could defend itself!)


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shutzhund bound.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

aww they are sooo cute!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought sugar gliders were snakes. :headbang:


----------

